# Recommended video



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I just watched a video of a single mother of five talking to her boys about growing up fatherless. It's really well done and offers some interesting insights about donor conceived boys. Here's the link: 



I generally think her videos are great, simple but informative for all single mothers by choice.


----------



## bopster (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks asinglerose for the heads up


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

You’re welcome bopstar, hope it’s helpful


----------

